# Your thoughts on canned cat food



## grimz (Apr 23, 2012)

I wanna know what everyones thoughts are on canned cat food i think it to be just fine for some large lizards though not a everyday for life diet i feed it to all my my caiman lizards and they do just good on it and i have not seen any bad effects from it in fact i know some people who dont mind to feed it and others that frown upon it.


----------



## Kimmie (Apr 23, 2012)

I havnt heard of bad effects just that it dont have all they need in it and it is not good as some do give it everyday. I tried ones to feed it to Cookie but he just total ignored it since I didnt try any of that ^^. You can give it as a snack but there is many other things which can be a snack.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 23, 2012)

It depends on the food. A lot of cat food is high in phosphorous. If I'm going to feed canned food, I go for the high end, 100% grain free stuff like Evo or Evangers that I buy at a specialty store or my exotic vet. I have used Blue Buffalo spa selects or wilderness brands for my BTS and box turtle.


----------



## frost (Apr 23, 2012)

i wonder how bad grain is because i use some food that has a little in it.


----------



## Dana C (Apr 23, 2012)

I think a little wouldn't hurt as the FT rodents we feed are gut loaded with it. I have seen frozen raw foods, which while expensive contain everything on the "food list" and comes in a variety of meats. I think that would work. Also Innova, another high end brand which can be found at Petco, Petsmart etc.comes in a grain free variety. However, don't look to it as a cost savings item. Making your own mix is much cheaper and if you do it correctly, has a higher nutrient content because it is not cooked.


----------



## grimz (Apr 23, 2012)

What are your guys thoughts on sience diet and 9lives


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 23, 2012)

I would avoid Science Diet and 9Lives at all costs. SD's quality of ingredients isn't good and it's very high in grains. 9Lives is the same but worse...


----------



## grimz (Apr 23, 2012)

Little Wise Owl said:


> I would avoid Science Diet and 9Lives at all costs. SD's quality of ingredients isn't good and it's very high in grains. 9Lives is the same but worse...



Really 9lives is what ben siegel reptiles was feeding them when i asked about it i guess i will start feeding what laura or dana mentioned.


----------



## chelvis (Apr 24, 2012)

I hate the idea of cat food for reptiles, it has a high phosphorus, high copper and high fat. Its fine for cats but it can cause long term issues like kidney and liver failure in adult reptiles. SD and 9lives are the McDonalds of the cat food world, they can be eaten and they taste great but the nutritional value is just not there. Some of the new end cat foods I don't even consider cat foods anymore, like Evenegers and Evo and some of the frozen foods because they are 100% meat with little else added. 

I stopped giving my caiman lizard catfood as soon as I got him. He loves fish, shrimp and snails, I have even gotten him to eat some strawberries.


----------



## grimz (Apr 24, 2012)

chelvis said:


> I hate the idea of cat food for reptiles, it has a high phosphorus, high copper and high fat. Its fine for cats but it can cause long term issues like kidney and liver failure in adult reptiles. SD and 9lives are the McDonalds of the cat food world, they can be eaten and they taste great but the nutritional value is just not there. Some of the new end cat foods I don't even consider cat foods anymore, like Evenegers and Evo and some of the frozen foods because they are 100% meat with little else added.
> 
> I stopped giving my caiman lizard catfood as soon as I got him. He loves fish, shrimp and snails, I have even gotten him to eat some strawberries.



Chelvis what kind of fish and shrimp do you feed and where did you get it.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 24, 2012)

People who have a large amount of animals to feed are likely to look for money saving ideas. But that doesn't mean it is the best diet. It also isn't a long term diet. As for the harmful effects of grain and such...ever notice there are a lot of diabetic cats and cats with kidney disease? Ferrets are fed cat food and there is a huge epidemic of insulinoma and adrenal disease that is believe to be high grain diet related. (Adrenal also light related, early spaying, another story, etc). 

I know what you mean, Chelvis, Evangers pet food looks like it is ready to serve on my dinner plate! It's a far cry from the cat food that usually comes to mind. And Wysong has cold processed raw foods. I have some little treat wafers for my ferrets (and dogs/cats) that are cold processed meat, liver, and bone. But that kind of quality is expensive.

http://www.wysong.net/products/uncanny-raw-dog-cat-food.php

Wysong's raw diet


----------



## Dana C (Apr 24, 2012)

grimz said:


> What are your guys thoughts on sience diet and 9lives



I don't even feed my cats Nine Lives.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 24, 2012)

I hear ya!!

And when my cat was diagnosed with kidney disease, the vet prescribed K/D by SDiet. I did a lot of research and looking around. He was also beginning to get lethargic and just sort of blah. I switched him to a grain free diet and he is like a new cat...even at 11 years old!


----------



## Dana C (Apr 24, 2012)

Just a quick question Laura... Do you cook the collards before adding them to the food or do you grind them up raw?


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 24, 2012)

I keep them raw and dice them


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 24, 2012)

For others wanting to try this my only question would be, if your tegu or any tegu for that matter, is eating other types of food, why try and add cat food ? Why would you want to ?


----------



## chelvis (Apr 24, 2012)

I get my fish at the Asian market, its also were I get the shrimp. Its out of the way so sometimes I pick up a talapia fillet or two at Alberstons or other stores. They are all human grade meats.

As for why people would feed cat food, I do have a good reason to keep evengers canned rabbit on hand. I have been evacuated a few times due to wildfires, there is no time to get a cooler together to put frozen meats in. Instead I grab some cans and load up the gang and we are off. This is an emergency food only, but I feed it every now and then to make sure they would still eat it if offered, that and before the cans go bad. Otherwise I prefer to make my own meals for my tegus; Mice, ground rabbit, some Turkey, chicken wings, duck necks, venison, fresh veggies and some season fruit to name a few things. Now with the caiman lizard more fish and even snails have been added.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 24, 2012)

Sometimes just a variety because Evangers carries venison and duck. I also have it on hand for other animals. I can use it in a pinch if I'm out of ground turkey or running low on rodents, etc. But it is not something I would use as a part of a staple diet.


----------



## grimz (Apr 24, 2012)

I have no asian market where i live.


----------



## Dana C (Apr 25, 2012)

I just read the ingredients in Evo, Wilderness by Blue Buffalo, by Nature and Core Wellness. All of these are canned, grain free and some contain a variety of vegitables. Most are in the 9-10% protein category as well. I am thinking I might add a bit of this into my kids diet hoping that they will eat it once a week. It may be a way to get them to eat their veggies. At $2.79 a 12 0z can, it is expensive but is worth keeping around.

Obviously, I would not advocate these for an exclusive diet but a little may add some things that they might not get otherwise.


----------



## chelvis (Apr 25, 2012)

You can get shrimp and talapia at any grocery market.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 25, 2012)

Innova is good, too, Dana. Blue Buffalo is carried by PetSmart and probably Petco, but I have to go to the "pet pantry" to get Evangers. You can check out Wysong, too. They have raw food and you can sign up for coupons.

Grimz, I don't know where you are located (besides everyehere, lol). We have Winn-Dixie stores that regularly run BOGO specials on tilapia and packaged shrimp.


----------



## grimz (Apr 25, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> Innova is good, too, Dana. Blue Buffalo is carried by PetSmart and probably Petco, but I have to go to the "pet pantry" to get Evangers. You can check out Wysong, too. They have raw food and you can sign up for coupons.
> 
> Grimz, I don't know where you are located (besides everyehere, lol). We have Winn-Dixie stores that regularly run BOGO specials on tilapia and packaged shrimp.



Yeah i just went to the store today and i got some shrimp and i got some talapia.


----------



## grimz (Apr 25, 2012)

chelvis said:


> You can get shrimp and talapia at any grocery market.



Chelvis thanks for the food suggestion my caiman lizards love it.


----------



## chelvis (Apr 25, 2012)

You are very welcome. Much healthier than cat food and you'll fine its a lot cheaper.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 27, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> As for the harmful effects of grain and such...ever notice there are a lot of diabetic cats and cats with kidney disease? Ferrets are fed cat food and there is a huge epidemic of insulinoma and adrenal disease that is believe to be high grain diet related. (Adrenal also light related, early spaying, another story, etc).




Thank you for posting this! It's insane the amount of people that have no clue about this stuff. Most of the common, popular cat (and dog and ferret) foods out there are incredibly low quality and are the primarily the reason why so many dogs/cats/ferrets are falling ill. I would never, ever feed a reptile (or any animal of mine) a low quality commercial pet food. Or heck, even some of the higher quality ones either.


----------

